# Drone View Chickens



## Farmer Connie (Feb 11, 2018)

Something I shared over at the poultry site. Thought I'd share it here.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 11, 2018)

LOL One of my older sons bought my younger sons a drone... Younger sons took great care NOT to lose it over the trees. Older son comes for a visit... yep, lost it in acres of acres of woods. 
Buys second drone.... same son... different trees.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 12, 2018)

Very nice choice of music accompaniment


----------

